# Imac sur Apple TV



## Juliano2102 (15 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous, j'ai acheté un iMac la semaine dernière et j'aimerais acheter aussi l'Apple TV mais avant je souhaiterais savoir si c'était possible de diffuser l'iMac sur l'Apple TV, c'est à dire les musiques mais aussi les films pour pouvoir les regarder sur mon écran de télévision.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (15 Mars 2011)

[Mode sortie de la boite]
L'AppleTV peut se servir en stream via le WiFi (ou ethernet) dans la médiathèque iTunes installée sur l'ordinateur, qu'il soit Mac ou PC. Pour que ca fonctionne, il faut activer le partage à domicile dans le logiciel iTunes installé sur l'ordinateur et sur l'AppleTV avec le même compte/identifiant utilisé pour télécharger de la musique sur le Store Apple, et bien entendu que iTunes soit lancé sur le Mac/PC en question.

Attention, si l'AppleTV n'est pas "modifiée", elle n'est capable de lire QUE les vidéos, musiques disponibles dans iTunes, ce ui impose de se limiter au MP3/AAC et au format H264 m4v ou mov. les fichiers DivX et/ou mkv ne sont pas lisibles par l'AppleTV, mais on peut les rendre compatibles en utilsiant les "logiciels qui vont bien", Handbrake étant le meilleur sur Macintosh...
[/Mode sortie de la boite]

Il est aussi possible de modifier l'OS de l'AppleTV pour la rendre autonome vis à vis de iTunes et fair en sorte qu'elle accepte plus de formats audio ou vidéo, mais dans les bidouilles ne sont pas forcément facilement accessibles au premier venu...

Bref c'est une excellent produit, si on accepte de "jouer le jeu de La Pomme" et de confier à iTunes la gestion de sa médiathèque, ce que pour ma part j'ai fait sans le moindre regret car je dispose de tout un éco-système iBidules (iPhone, iPad, iMac, MacBook Pro, AppleTV1, AppleTV2)... Sinon, un bête DD multimédia fera mieux l'affaire...





Laurent F


PS :
La taille d'une bibliothèque iTunes peut vraiement devenir giganteste ; plusieurs To tout en gardant une gestion simplissime même sur une configuration modeste...


----------

